# lecteur de SD CARTE sur ipad air



## cillab (8 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous

bien reçu le bébé super le son n'a rien a voir avec les anciens,poids plume
réaction nikel effectivement ,l'écrand ne produit pas le méme son que les anciens
il est plus fin mais on tape pas avec un marteau dessus
trés heureux de cet achat.
seul inconveniant,le lecteur SD CART défectueux  échange immédiat par APPLE

le dos est plat ,je vais mettre un film protecteur je ne veux pas l'alourdir avec une coque


----------

